# Gravity FSX 1.0 from bikesdirect.com



## bulging bike shorts (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I just bought my first mtb online from bikesdirect.com. It is the Gravity FSX 1.0. I paid around $350.00 after tax.
Has anyone heard of this bike? Did I find a good deal or did I get screwed?
Here is a pic:
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/images/fsx_white_2100.jpg
Also, does anybody know where you can buy one in an actual store?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

bulging bike shorts said:


> Hello everybody,
> I just bought my first mtb online from bikesdirect.com. It is the Gravity FSX 1.0. I paid around $350.00 after tax.
> Has anyone heard of this bike? Did I find a good deal or did I get screwed?
> Here is a pic:
> ...


Thanks for your purchase

We have just about sold out of that bike [in fact, I think only one size is left]
So far customers have loved it; we have not heard one negative comment; and we are trying to get more in before the summer

They sold out way quicker than I thought they might

A few stores, including ours, got a limited number; but they are all sold out too from what I can tell

2012 version will include two new colors [yellow & gray] on that model and I hope they hit by June

Plus we are working on a 29er version for fall
please post your experience and pictures


----------



## bones72751 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey, congrats on your first mtb. I've never had experience with that bike, but I have checked out bikesdirect several times. The only negative thing I'm gonna say about that bike is just make sure you realize that it's not a specialized FSR or an equivalent to an $800+ mtb. Generally, cheap FS bikes aren't a good idea, as you could've gotten a better quality hardtail for the same price. Don't take any big jumps or drops on it or you'll probably damage something, but for just general xc, light trails, you shouldn't have a problem. The important thing is that you get out there, have fun and be safe.


----------



## WerxRacing (Jun 1, 2011)

bones72751 said:


> hey, congrats on your first mtb. I've never had experience with that bike, but I have checked out bikesdirect several times. The only negative thing I'm gonna say about that bike is just make sure you realize that it's not a specialized FSR or an equivalent to an $800+ mtb. Generally, cheap FS bikes aren't a good idea, as you could've gotten a better quality hardtail for the same price. Don't take any big jumps or drops on it or you'll probably damage something, but for just general xc, light trails, you shouldn't have a problem. The important thing is that you get out there, have fun and be safe.


OK, you say it is to cheap for jumps or not as good as a 800.oo. Have you seen reviews or info on it?

it looks to be a good bike. but why such a mark down?


----------



## WerxRacing (Jun 1, 2011)

Gravity FSX 1.0 - NOW with 24 speed Shimano shifting technology
uses an Advanced aluminum frame that features CantiBeam SinglePivot Technology

+ REAR adjustable coil-over cartridge
+ Advanced Suspension Fork with adjustable preload

FSX Full Suspension mountain bikes feature Advanced Aluminum frames with a Hydroformed tubes, advanced CantiBeam single-pivot rear suspension and trail-ready geometry.

Features
Powerful disc brakes and wide range Shimano 24 speed drivetrain for smooth shifting on rough terrain. The plush Suntour suspension fork further smooths the terrain. Adjustable preload provides maximum efficiency.

Incredibly specified with precision Shimano Acera rear derailleur, tough SunTour Cranks, strong Double-wall rim wheels, Powerful Disc brakes, Adjustable Suspension fork.

FACTORY DIRECT PRICE only $329.99
List $995. Only here at bikesdirect.com

Sizing
17 inch = Small/Med | Standover = 30" | fits* up to 5'8"
19 inch = Medium/Lr | Standover = 32" | fits* up to 6'
21 inch = Large/XLrg | Standover = 34" | fits* 6'1" and taller
(*approx. sizing - your final choice is up to personal preferences. Suggest min 2" crotch clearance from Standover)
Frame Oversized Bearing CantiBeam Link SinglePivot, Custom Formed TIG Welded 6061 Aluminum Front Triangle with Hydroformed tubes. Rear Triangle with replaceable rear derailleur hanger
Suspension Fork SunTour long travel, preload adjustable
Rear Suspension KS CoilOver with adjustable preload
Crankset SunTour, aluminum arms, 170mm, Powershift Rings 22/32/42T
Bottom Bracket Sealed Cartridge Unit, square taper
Pedals Beartrap MTB with metal cage
Front Derailleur Shimano FD-M190
Rear Derailleur Shimano Acera
Shifters SHIMANO ST-EF51 24 SPD, EZ Fire Trigger
Cassette/Freewheel SHIMANO MegaRange 8 speed
Chain Narrow 8 Speed
Hubs Formula Forged Aluminum Disc w/Q.R. and debris seal ball bearings
Spokes Stainless Steel
Rims Maddux DX221, double wall 6061 T6 aluminum, Black finish
Tires MultiTread 26x2.1 inch
Brakes Tektro Novela mechanical disc 160mm rotors
Brake Levers Shimano ST-EF51
Headset Cane Creek Threadless 1.125 inch, contact sealed ball bearing
Handlebar 20° rise Aluminum
Stem Comp Aluminum Threadless for 1.125 inch
Tape/Grip Kraton Black dual compound
Saddle WTB Speed V Sport SE with LoveChannel
Seat Post Aluminum alloy MicroAdjust, 27.2mm
Seat Clamp Alloy Q.R.
Sizes 17 inch=Small/Med fits up to 5'8", 19 inch=Medium/L fits up to 6', 21 inch=Large/XL fits 6'1" and taller
(approx. sizing - please check against bikes you have ridden to make your final choice)
Colors White or Yellow or Gray with Black Rear Triangle

Compare to $1,400 Trek or Specialized


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i would like to know who much it weighs and also, if you can upgrade to one that comes with an airshock in the back i think it would be worth it to do so, the air shocks just feel so good to me


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

bulging bike shorts said:


> Hello everybody,
> I just bought my first mtb online from bikesdirect.com. It is the Gravity FSX 1.0. I paid around $350.00 after tax.
> Has anyone heard of this bike? Did I find a good deal or did I get screwed?
> Here is a pic:
> ...


No you can't buy one in an actual store. Bikesdirect owns the Gravity brand and is the only place to buy them. They are as good as any other $350 full suspension bike, which is to say not very good. Sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear. Bikesdirect has some nice bargain hardtails, but nobody, I mean nobody, makes full suspension under $1000 thata worth it

I love Bikesdirect but can't stand the bogus MSRP claim game. They are the only place on planet earth you can buy the bike, so its not "discounted" at all. The price is the only price, the MSRP is bulls!#t.


----------



## WerxRacing (Jun 1, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> No you can't buy one in an actual store. Bikesdirect owns the Gravity brand and is the only place to buy them. They are as good as any other $350 full suspension bike, which is to say not very good. Sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear. Bikesdirect has some nice bargain hardtails, but nobody, I mean nobody, makes full suspension under $1000 thata worth it.


i like the Yeti asr7. but priced high. i do light trails. maybe 2 to 4 ft jumps. then some road time. i can not decide. i was looking at the gravity. but also the windsor , haro & yeti. i seen prices from 1800 to 3400. but so hard to decide what is worth getting


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Werx, this might sound contradictory but I really can't help with high(er) dollar full suspension bikes. I have enough experience with cheap ones to know the bob makes them all but useless, but since I don't have the money to buy a good one I haven't even researched them enough to comment on specific models.


----------



## bones72751 (Sep 1, 2010)

WerxRacing said:


> OK, you say it is to cheap for jumps or not as good as a 800.oo. Have you seen reviews or info on it?
> 
> it looks to be a good bike. but why such a mark down?


I have seen the specs list. There's nothing on that bike to handle dh/fr type riding, meaning jumps and drops etc. The suntour fork looks like an m2000, which won't take much abuse. The rear spring will provide a lot of Bob and bottom out very easily. The drivetrain is low/mid range stuff. It's basically the same quality as walmarts higher end fs bikes. Actually the xr-comp at Walmart is spec'd better. Not a horrible bike, IMO (although I have low standards as compared to most here), but its meant for basic trails and light riding.

Now, for the price, I do like this full squish from bd... http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantomtrail_ds08.htm

Sent from my VM670 using tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Werx - that bike is speced appropriately for the price, and the pivot location is really dumb. You'll notice that most higher-end full-suspension bikes locate the pivot as close to the bottom bracket as possible. This is because people don't ride perfectly smoothly, and if the pivot, rear hub, and drivetrain aren't more-or-less in line, pedaling makes the bike bob.

If you want to compromise between the price tag on the Yeti and this price tag, look at some bikes from the dominant brands - Giant, Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, etc. The ASR7 looks like a bit much for how you describe your use. Depending the amount of road time, a nice hardtail or XC full-suspension rig might work better for you, or you might want a longer-travel rig (which will kind of blow on the road, but that's not what they're for.)

What are you riding now? What would you like to see better in your next bike?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

You did not get screwed for the price its a good deal. For the same style bike from another good companie here in Europe its 400 euro thats little over 560 dollars. I hate to say its more of a road and very light trail bike. You would have been much better getting a HT if you did not ride it alot I would send it back and get a ht. Make sure next time you purchase a bike post b4 and not after. I am not saying anything bad about bd they have great deals its just thats more of a kids bike.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

jpeters said:


> You did not get screwed for the price its a good deal. For the same style bike from another good companie here in Europe its 400 euro thats little over 560 dollars. I hate to say its more of a road and very light trail bike. You would have been much better getting a HT if you did not ride it alot I would send it back and get a ht. Make sure next time you purchase a bike post b4 and not after. I am not saying anything bad about bd they have great deals its just thats more of a kids bike.


 Agreed, you don't get screwed by Bikesdirect, but some people do get duped. If you fall for the bogus MSRP thing then you still get what you paid for, just not what you thought you paid for. I agree that its a good deal, comparable to a $500 bike for sure, but not even close to the MSRP BD claims.

Most importantly, yes as jpeters said it is a good idea to get advice before purchase, not after. Cheap FS bikes do not make even decent trail bikes. You will get MUCH lower grade components than a comparably priced hardtail and the rear suspension hurts trail performance rather than improving it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

WerxRacing said:


> i like the Yeti asr7. but priced high. i do light trails. maybe 2 to 4 ft jumps. then some road time. i can not decide. i was looking at the gravity. but also the windsor , haro & yeti. i seen prices from 1800 to 3400. but so hard to decide what is worth getting


Wow, that's quite an interesting range of bikes you have going on there. Andrw nailed it though, you're likely to get a better deal on a really well preforming bike by going with one of the big manufacturers (Trek, Giant, Specialized). I can't say I blame you for wanting the ASR7 (I have one, lucky me!) but it's not exactly the "next step" from a marginal Gravity full suspension bike.

Don't worry too much about everyone ragging on your bike choice. Even though I think that BD bikes are absolutely not the way to go for people looking for a new bike, as long as you take care of that bike it will do just fine. Make sure you frequently check the pivot bolts along with all the other nuts and bolts on the bike and whenever it makes noise or stops working properly in any way, fix it immediately. The longer you let noises and issues go, the more difficult they may be to fix.

Now go ride the living hell out of it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My reading of this thread was that the OP bought the previous-model Gravity FSX and Werx was asking about it, but hadn't bought one. These revived threads can be pretty confusing...


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

I noticed that too. This thread was opened back in March and there was a big 3 month gap between posts.


----------



## bones72751 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think that's cause werx did what he was supposed to do and asked his question in an existing applicable thread instead of starting a new one on the same thing. 

Sent from my VM670 using tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I know I'm brining back an old thread here, but since this thread is one of the top search resulst for the gravity fsx, I thought it would be appropriate for anybody who'se looking for one.

I recently bought the FSX 1.0 and after a couple rides I put a review up on the review page (under Bryan) that may be considered harsh. I'll stand by most of what I said from a technical aspect, except it is a better value than I originally claimed, and the parts are better than the standard wally world bike. Since I posted that, I've probably put on an additional 200 miles of XC trails and about 50 miles of road. I must say, I do not recommend this bike in stock configuration for use on roads, way too much bounce. The undampened stock shocks are still horrible in my opinion, and if you're interested in getting this bike, get the 2.0. It has lock out on the fork (even if it is mechanical) and some dampening in the rear shock.
Things I've grown to like about this bike are the lower number of rear gears. I bought another bike from bikesdirect (motobecane elite adventure - great bike so far for generic road and smooth dirt trail) that has the deore components. If your rear derailure is bent just the slightest bit, best of luck getting the gears to work right. Less gears means you have a litle bit more slop, which for a mountain bike, if you don't expect something to get broken and require a trail fix, you're not having enough fun. Also with the gears, I do think the gear ratio is a bit low if you're on small ring in front and large in rear. Unless you pedal really fast, you're more likely to fall over from loss of momentum, plus it is a litle jarring to go from the 2nd slowest to the slowest rear gear. That last one is just super granny slow gear. 
I did get a 6.5 trial shock (really firm spring, couldn't find a softer spring for cheap), and I put a 29" rockshox XC32 fork on it. Even with the extra fork length, the rear shock bumped up the rear end too much. Therefore, as much as I'd like to get the 4" of rear travel I mentioned in my first review, I think I'll have to stay with the 6" shock length.

Only problem I've had with the bike to date is some of the spokes were loose, but they were easily tightened once I got home. Check everything for tightness.

So, in summary, get the 2.0 or 3.0. It's actually a decent bike for the money, except the FSX 1.0shocks. If you're not afraid to wrech some, bikesdirect is good. (bikeisland is better)


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought a SS Dawes DeadEye (BBdirect) about 16 months ago. I have put about 1000 miles on that bike and will likely put another 1k. The thing is, your bike will need maintenance sooner than a more $$$ bike.

Two important questions:

Are you comfortable completing this required maintenance yourself (i.e. wheel true, grease, adjust)?

Do you have a minimum amount of knowledge to recognize when a bike is unsafe?

If yes, rock it out and welcome to MTB.

Fasty


----------



## rideHSV (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm looking at get a hard tail from BikesDirect, so good to see some reviews on them.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Ride it like you stole it till the crappy parts start falling off! You bought it and if you are new to riding then anything with two wheels is fun. As for bob, weave, weight.. blah blah blah.. that's for people with awesome bikes to worry about. For us fella's with no money we just buy what we can and ride it till it can't be ridden anymore. As for it being dangerous on the trail *shrugs* your more dangerous to yourself than a bike ever will be (at least I know I am). It will be heavier (means you gain the muscles that you need faster) and it will need maintenance a bit more (you gain the knowledge you need faster). The fork is a XCM so it's not great but its at least trail rated.. mine isn't so you got a one up on me there. 

Your bike wouldn't be my personal pick, BUT it will be just fine to do what you need it to do as a new rider. 

Have fun!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Dude,
Nearly 3 year old thread... Let it die already.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

^ ha ha ha. didn't even notice that... and if God does that I should find every dead thread on this forum... save all the kittens from becoming cats.


----------

